# Another Mother Rant.



## sherlockandwatson (Feb 22, 2014)

Please don't read if you don't want to hear a "Whiny teenager" talk about her personal life. So my mother basically left me, my dad and sisters about a year ago. And now my sisters live down with her. She lives in Las Vegas and I live in Oregon. HUGE weather difference. She's always telling me how she wants me to move down there with her and stay with her forever. She claims she loves me more then anything but the next day or so she will yell at me and bite my head off. If I moved down there I would be miserable. I hate heat and the sun. I love cold weather and rain. But she's bugging me so much and pissing me off I've considered it twice. She also makes me feel like a stupid idiot when it comes to school. I have ADHD and let me tell you paying attention in math or english is the worst thing ever. Uh I just don't know what I can do to make her stop. Some times she'll ignore me for weeks and other times she'll call me twice everyday. She doesn't know how much I hate her and I feel horrible that I hate my own mother.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Sometimes mothers only want they think is best, in this case id tell her straight and say you do not want to live over there and your happy where you are, and to stop asking because it will never happen, I don't live with my parents but I have a very close relationship with them, when I wanted to move out I had to be stern and tell them exactly what I wanted etc. I'm 19 near 20 and moved out when I was 17, it's hard to tell your parents you don't want to live with them but you've got to do what is best for you, my situation was completely different to yours, I moved out to live with my partner and because I had serve depression, but all in all I had to tell my parents. 

Good luck and I hope things go well, 
Never let anyone put you down, be yourself! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

